# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Wer hilft mir einen Artikel hierhin zu bekommen?

## Hans-W.

Hallo an die PC cracks,
Ich habe schon mehrmals versucht, einen intereressanten Artikel über PSA Standardisierung hier ins Forum zu bekommen, schaffe es aber irgendwie nicht. Anstatt den Artikel selbst erschein nur die Link Adresse etc. Ich habe zu wenig Geduld wohl oder bin einfach zu doof. Wie auch immer, ich möchte euch den Artikel nicht vorenthalten und würde gerne jemanden den Artikel per email als Anlage schicken, der den Artikel dann hier posten kann. Any takers?
Hans-W.

----------


## Tinka

*meld*

Schickst Du mir eine Nachricht?

LG
Andrea

----------

